# Como conectar un LM35 a 15 metros del pic16f877?



## jomara (Dic 6, 2007)

hola: deseo conectar un lm35 a 15 o 20 metros del pic 16f877a pero no se como hacer para acondicionar la señal desde el sensor al pic. no se como tratar el tema de las perdidas en el cable y la amplificación, si alguien me puede ayudar....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Cable blindado y un filtro pasa-bajos (Muy bajos, 0,5Hz o menos) a la entrada de tu PIC y no deberías tener problemas.


----------



## chuko (Dic 6, 2007)

Cuando las distancias son grandes, generalmente se transmiten señales de corriente en lugar de tensión. Nos independizamos de la caida en los cables porque la corriente que llega hasta el receptor es siempre la misma. Te paso un circuito convertidor de tensión en corriente sencillo, el cual puede ser montado cerca del sensor. El circuito transmisor, con los valores de las resistencias indicadas, proporciona una transferencia de 10mA por volt (función lineal).
Las ecuaciones que definen el comportamiento del circuito son

Iout = Vin x Av / R1

Donde
Iout es la corriente de salida del transmisor
Vin es la tensión de entrada, que será la que proporciona el LM35
Av es la ganancia del restador

Av = R4/R3

y se debe cumplir que R2 = R3 y R4 = R5

Para agregar más cosas, del lado del receptor conviene hacer lo que dijo Fogonazo, el filtro.

Se puede hacer algo mejor y transmitir una señal diferencial de corriente. Hay que probar.


----------



## jomara (Dic 7, 2007)

ok, muchas gracias, no lo habia pensado


----------



## jomara (Dic 7, 2007)

ha... algo que me quedo colgado: en la entrada del adc debo convertir de corriente a tension nuevamente?


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 7, 2007)

¿No es mejor un sensor digital con interface serial?
LM75


----------



## psicodelico (Dic 8, 2007)

Cierto!, un LM75, recién tomo conciencia de su existencia gracias a tu comentario NilFred..., ¿pero eso de consigue en tierra Argenta? mire Electrocomponentes, Cika y nada, solo en Dicomse ¡y no es barato que digamos!
Te iva a sugerir LM35 + PIC12F675 + RS422. de ahí en más la cantidad de metros que te entre en gana...
Creo que es más facil el LM75 o el convertidor de corriente.


----------



## jomara (Dic 8, 2007)

si perop el lm75 es por i2c y por lo que se este protocolo no da mas de 3 metros, puede ser?


----------



## jomara (Dic 24, 2007)

ok gente. les dejo la solución probada con cable telefónico de 30 metros. funciona perfecto. aca va el archivo con el circuito.


----------



## yashez (Ene 4, 2008)

Me parece que en el diseño de chuko RL debe valer 0.1k para que la tensión recibida sea igual a la tensión emitida.


----------



## jomara (Ene 4, 2008)

el circuito yo lo probe con los valores que estan ahi y anda perfecto. Con los valores de las tensiones y resistencias vos podes jugar para tener en el final de las etapas, es decir en la entrada al conversor a/d, las tensiones que necesites. lo fundamental es que funciona, los valores de diseño (resistencias y tensiones) varian segunm la necesidad. un abrazo.


----------



## Fernando Torres (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es fernando torres y tengo un problema, me dejaron un trabajo de electronica que consiste en medir la temperatura con un LM35 y mostrar la temperatura en un monitor de una PC, ya llevo algo avanzado, estoy usando el pic16f877 que tiene convertidores analogicos/digitales (solo estoy usando un canal) y comunicacion serial, hice una prueba utilizando como sensor un potenciometro de 10k (un divisor de voltaje), un pequeño programa que me muestra el valor que toma cuando muevo el potenciometro (solo muestra hasta el 255), ya medio domino la comunicacion serial del PIC y la programacion en visual basic, incluso tambien hice pruebas utilizando un picaxe-18A funciono tambien e incluso la programacion fue mas facil que en ensamblador.

pero lo que me esta deteniendo es como acoplar el LM35 al pic o al picaxe, lo que pasa es que el voltaje con los que estoy trabajando son 5v en los convertidores y los configuro para que tomen el voltaje de referencia de la fuente de alimentacion que son tanbien 5v por eso es que me salen bien la pruebas, el LM35 solo entrega unos milivoltios ¿como le hago para amplificar esa señal y poderla acoplar al PIC? ¿si quieren les paso el circuito para que le den un vistazo? 

ojala me puedan ayudar, el sensor lo quisiera alejado del PIC o PICAXE por lo menos un metro, les agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran.

GRACIAS


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 29, 2008)

Fernando Torres dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, mi nombre es fernando torres y tengo un problema, me dejaron un trabajo de electronica que consiste en medir la temperatura con un LM35 y mostrar la temperatura en un monitor de una PC........


Por que se eligio el LM35?


----------



## JhonQ (Ene 29, 2008)

Tengo casi el mismo problema y mi inquietud es cuales son los valores maximos y minimos de voltaje que puedo conectarle a la entrada analogica del PIC 877A para usar el conversor AD, ya lei el datasheet y no encuentro nada, si alguien sabe este dato agradeceria su respuesta


----------



## mechazz (Oct 18, 2009)

LIST p=16f877a
include "p16f877a.INC"
radix hex
conteo equ 0x20
reg1 equ 0x21 
reg2 equ 0x22
reg3 equ 0x23
org 0x00
goto inicio
;---------configuracion----;
inicio bsf STATUS,5
       movlw    0x06
       movlw b'0000000'
       movwf PORTC
       movlw b'0000000'
       movwf PORTD 
       bcf STATUS,5
       clrf PORTA


;-------programa--------------;sc=1 ss=0

continue movlw b'1000000';anodo PORTC cero
         movwf PORTC
         movlw b'0111111';catodo PORTD cero
         movwf PORTD
   start movf PORTA
    btfsc PORTA,0
    goto pro
    goto start


----------

